# When Is Editing not Editing???



## Bolen (Jul 30, 2005)

I recently started a Thread on the Buy Sell and Exchange board looking for advice on achieving a rental.... Not to 'run an ad' on the BBS, but to give what I felt were pertenent details to the questions I had, I skated close to the line of TUG rules, and evidently went over the line a time or two. This was by no means deliberate, and I have no problem with being 'edited' back into legal turf... But I did notice something that seems to be a hole in the editing process, and forgive me if this has already been addressed....

It took a few days for the 'editing' to occur. Prior to being edited several responders 'quoted' me. Then my opening message was 'edited' back to within the rules. What I noticed is that the previously 'quoted' part of my message contained in other Replies still contained what was scrubbed out of my original message. This seems to be a hole in the process, which would either need to be addressed with software or with added tedious scrutny of the Editors... Is this the case?  Any comments???


----------



## TTom (Jul 30, 2005)

*You're probably right*

It does seem to defeat the purpose of editing when the edited information is regurgitated by other posters, but I suspect rectifying this would require manual intervention by the "editing staff".

More than to "remove the offending information", I think being edited should serve as a reminder to the poster (and anyone else who reads) that some things are outside the rules of the board, and we should all make our best effort to be good TUGGER's, following the rules as best we can.

There is probably not a great deal of harm which comes from this situation, but it does serve to let everyone know that the boards are not "wide open".  That would invite a lot of stuff we don't want to see or to have to deal with.

Just one man's opinion!

Tom


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2005)

I had edited your posts in that thread. 

As you state, a number of people had quoted various parts of your original post before I noticed the wording that crossed over the line. (It's a fine line and I recognize that you had no intent to run an ad on the forums.) 

By the time I saw the wording, the thread had a significant number of posts. I thought I had edited all that needed editing, but obviously I missed at least one. I have now gone back and edited that one.

I apologize to you for the inconsistency. It was not intentional. I just goofed. 

As you can imagine, trying to monitor virtually everything that is posted on these forums can be very time consuming. None of the volunteers has the time to read every word. Sometimes we miss things. That's what happened this time.


----------



## Bolen (Jul 30, 2005)

*Don't Apologize...*

Dave M....

I see you all over the boards, editing, offering sage advice patiently to questions you've dealt with over and over again...I know it takes a lot of time...I would need two clones two even approach what you accomplish!!!! I wasn't being critical. I just spotted the situation and thought I'd raise it up in case it needed some attention...

I should actually apologize to you for giving you the extra  'work'... I was trying to stay legal and still get my point across, and didn't quite get it done... I'll try harder going forward cause I can't take the guilt of uping your workload...  

Cheers, Bob


----------

